# Best Florida Paramedic Program



## markmn (May 10, 2008)

Hello All,

I am from Minnesota and considering pursuing a paramedic degree in the state of Florida.  In addition, I will attend a fire academy since my final goal is to become a firefighter in the state of Florida around the Port Orange/Orlando area.  I will earn my EMT-B this summer in MN.

My questions:  What is the best paramedic program in the central Florida area?

In addition, what is the best firefighter program in the central Florida area (I realize this is an EMS forum but if anyone has an opinion I would be thankful for some feedback)?

I have searched and read through most of the posts on this forum and it seems that in order to be competitive as a new firefighter it would be best to get my paramedic.  

Does everyone agree with this?  

I am more interested in fighting fires then the EMS however I would imagine that I could give significantly better patient care with the greater amount of knowledge I would gain in paramedic school.

Thanks for any feedback.  It is greatly appreciated!

Mark


----------



## firecoins (May 10, 2008)

markmn said:


> My questions:  What is the best paramedic program in the central Florida area?


you can take medic program anywhere as long as you get the NREMT-P.  




> I have searched and read through most of the posts on this forum and it seems that in order to be competitive as a new firefighter it would be best to get my paramedic. Does everyone agree with this?


whether we agree or not, it is in fact the case. 



> I am more interested in fighting fires then the EMS however I would imagine that I could give significantly better patient care with the greater amount of knowledge I would gain in paramedic school.


Does a bear it in the wood?   Also you will spend most of your time doing EMS over firefighting.


----------



## VentMedic (May 11, 2008)

Florida does not use the NREMT-P for testing.  It has it's own state exam.

Florida is full of expensive Medic Mills which are mostly unaccredited although still accepted at this time by the state of Florida. 

Florida has many community colleges that offer both the degree and certificate program for Paramedic at a reasonable cost.   You can find a list of the on Florida's EMS website.

Many of these colleges also have either an entry level FF academy and/or degree program for Fire science. 

There are also a couple other options for the FF academy in central Florida that you can research.  

Many FDs in Florida do want their FFs to be EMT-P at least initially or within the first year.   You may not have to maintain your EMT-P cert that long if you are a career FF.  EMT-B will do just fine.   Most FD will tell you about this when you apply.   Many FDs will rotate you to an engine once you've served your time on a med unit.  Although, it may still be an ALS engine in some places.  

If you want a career as a FF, you may need a degree in Fire Science.  If you want the Paramedic also, choose a community college that offers both the Fire Science degree and at least the certificate in Paramedic.  You may be able to use the Paramedic to fill some electives toward a Fire Science degree.

My personal opinion: I don't care if FFs know anything about IVs if they are there to save me in a burning house.  I would want their training time well spent on FF techniques in case I ever have to be rescued.

Likewise, if I am having an MI, I could care less how many rope knots or ways you know to ventilate a building.  I would like to know that your training time has been devoted to medical knowledge and skills.    

Trying to master two very intense professions is what has lead to many arguments between Fire and EMS.


----------



## markmn (May 11, 2008)

*Thanks for the input*

Hello Again,

Thanks for the input and advice.  I appreciate it since I am trying to figure everything out.


----------



## firecoins (May 11, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Florida does not use the NREMT-P for testing.  It has it's own state exam.


1 word = reciprocity. You can take your medic at any medic program that qualifies you to sit at the NREMT-P exam.



			
				FL DOH said:
			
		

> 3.  I hold NREMT certification, how do I become certified?
> 
> A. An EMT or paramedic certificate from the National Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians can be recognized as a professional education equivalent, provided the certificate is current and in good standing. This type of certification is recognized for individuals who have taken an EMT or paramedic course on a military installation. You are required to submit an application (pdf - 88kb) and a copy of your National Registry certificate and wallet card, as well as a Statement of Good Standing (DH Form 1164) (pdf - 95kb) completed by the National Registry.


----------



## VentMedic (May 11, 2008)

firecoins said:


> 1 word = reciprocity. You can take your medic at any medic program that qualifies you to sit at the NREMT-P exam.





> A. An EMT or paramedic certificate from the National Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians *can be recognized *as a professional education equivalent, provided the certificate is current and in good standing. This type of certification is recognized for individuals who have taken an EMT or paramedic course on a military installation. You are required to submit an application (pdf - 88kb) and a copy of your National Registry certificate and wallet card, as well as a Statement of Good Standing (DH Form 1164) (pdf - 95kb) completed by the National Registry.


http://www.doh.state.fl.us/mqa/EMT-Paramedic/emt-lic-requirements.html#Initial


The NR does not quarantee retroprocity in Florida.   The State reserves the right to have a person sit for their State exam.


----------



## firecoins (May 11, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> http://www.doh.state.fl.us/mqa/EMT-Paramedic/emt-lic-requirements.html#Initial
> 
> 
> The NR does not quarantee retroprocity in Florida.   The State reserves the right to have a person sit for their State exam.



Every state does that.  Just be in good standing, have your certs up to date, pay the fees and you may have to sit for another exam but you can do the whole program anywhere.  Your not stuck waiting to do program in FL if you can get done at your current location.


----------



## Remote Medic - Instructor (May 28, 2008)

*info*

In the Central Florida area there are a few options for Fire Academy. I would reccomend either Lake County http://www.laketechfireacademy.com/ as I heard it was a good academy and one of the cheapest available. There is also Mid Florida Tech's Academy http://www.fireacademy.org/history.htm which has a good reputation. I know some of the instructors there and they are good. As far as Central Florida Paramedic classes - there are many to pick from. Valencia Community College has a good class but it takes a year, like most courses. There are multiple campuses to pick from at VCC. I went to FMTI in Melbourne and took their acclerated course which is good if you learn well and are not working. That takes six months. FMTI has several campuses in Florida. Be careful there are a few unreputable schools for Paramedic that should be avoided so do some research. Best of luck, Shawn G.


----------



## VentMedic (May 28, 2008)

Remote Medic - Instructor said:


> As far as Central Florida Paramedic classes - there are many to pick from. Valencia *Community College *has a good class *but it takes a year*, like most courses. There are multiple campuses to pick from at VCC. I went to FMTI in Melbourne and took their acclerated course which is good if you learn well and are not working. *That takes six months.* FMTI has several campuses in Florida. Be careful there are a few unreputable schools for Paramedic that should be avoided so do some research. Best of luck, Shawn G.



FMTI.  http://www.fmti.edu/paramedic.htm



> The tuition for the Paramedic program varies from school location. The 1,112 hour program, which includes Advanced Cardiac Life Support, Pediatric Advances Life Support and Pre- Hospital Trauma Life Support certifications.  Registration fee must accompany the application to the school. The book fee payable by the first day of class. Payment Plans are available for qualified students.



Faculty at FMTI:
http://www.fmti.edu/faculty.htm

VCC
http://valencia.cc.fl.us/west/health/ems/
http://valencia.cc.fl.us/asdegrees/documents/EmergencyMedicalServicesTech07-08.pdf


----------



## reaper (May 30, 2008)

Be careful with FMTI. The state EMS board is talking about not letting the students sit for state test. You will have to obtain your NREMT-P, then come back and take state test.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 30, 2008)

Remote Medic - Instructor said:


> FMTI has several campuses in Florida. Be careful there are a few unreputable schools for Paramedic that should be avoided so do some research. Best of luck, Shawn G.



HA HA HA...most ironic statement of the year!

As a paramedic instructor in Florida, one who taught as faculty at a college and as an employee for FMTI, I can not believe you would say how great FMTI is (paraphrase/imply) and then follow that with a "be careful due to unreputable schools".

As college faculty, I was allowed to fail students who did not excel. As an employee for FMTI, I was counseled for not passing enough firefighters who needed the patch for a raise. Huge difference between a for profit medic mill and a well balanced, indepth, qaulity education..preferably a degree program.

Do yourself a favor and enroll in an accredited college and complete the medic program through them. DO it right the first time and you will thank yourself later. Also remember, the state of FL will reward you with $50/month for AAS and $100/month for a bachelors degree in anything. It may not seem like a lot but if you add that money up over the course of your career in Florida, the degree will have paid for itself. Got to think big and think long term.

Since you desire a career in the fire service, having a degree will also look good for you come promotion time. Once you get hired on as a fire/medic with a degree, it will not take much effort on your part to go back and complete a degree in Fire Science as well. Now you really just anted your chances for promotion.

Good luck to you and do not shortchange yourself, your patients, or the medical profession by trying to take the shortest, fastest way out. We all will suffer if this trend continues...


----------



## akflightmedic (May 30, 2008)

I forgot to talk about the fire academies. Mid FL Tech has a long waiting list typically.

I also recommend any of the community colleges for fire academy. I hate to say it but when it comes to firefighting, most programs are very similar. They are going to teach the same things as the state of FL is very strict on what has to be taught and what guidelines to follow. All the programs will gear you for the state written and practical.

Seminole Community College, Brevard Community College...pick any community college in any county and see what they have to offer. You may also find the tuition mroe affordable, plus if you do your degree and your fire training at the same school, that could benefit you with schoalrships, grants and loans.


----------



## VentMedic (May 30, 2008)

reaper said:


> Be careful with FMTI. The state EMS board is talking about not letting the students sit for state test. You will have to obtain your NREMT-P, then come back and take state test.



That already happened a couple years ago when 2 of their schools were operating without a license.  One was in Miami and the other in Tallahassee.  The State wanted the students to retake the paramedic program prior to sitting for the board.   

All of the Florida Community Colleges are accredited by CoAEMSP and CAAHEP.  I believe this is also true for all  of the Florida State Technical schools.   It is not true for the private "career" schools.



And, if you do go to school in Florida, here is a little clarification the State of Florida made in its newsletter today:   
An ALS engine is not an ambulance. 

http://ww7.doh.state.fl.us/mailman/listinfo/flemscomm



> *Bureau of Emergency Medical Services Updates*Friday, May 30, 2008 10:12 AM
> 
> *A Weekly Snapshot of Bureau Information and EMS Resources*
> Department of Health Mission: Promote, protect and improve the health of all people in Florida
> ...


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 5, 2010)

Not all of us from FMTI are complete failures.......
Although 99.999999999% are. 

Yay for me.


----------



## reaper (Jan 5, 2010)

You might be a one exception!


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm sure all ones who got their Fla Medic and are working as a FF (fast fooder) are providing the best patient care they can....NONE!!

ok, that was low.....:lol:


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 5, 2010)

I've heard noting but good things about Valencia CC's program. Seminole State College formerly SCC has been having issues getting ride-alongs with the fire departments. I know someone that teaches at brevard and they say its ok. All the private companies like FMTI, OMI, City College and SCC are having students ride with American Ambulance. Which is crappy IMO.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 5, 2010)

American?
Don't they do interfacility only?!


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 5, 2010)

BLSBoy said:


> American?
> Don't they do interfacility only?!



Technically your statement is correct. They also do "911" for the Orlando VA and technically have a 911 mutual aid with Seminole county, but only been used for 4th of July standby.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 5, 2010)

Mmhmm. 
I at least got to do mine with BCFR and Rural Metro for a few tours.


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 5, 2010)

BLSBoy said:


> Mmhmm.
> I at least got to do mine with BCFR and Rural Metro for a few tours.



RMA is ok since atleast your doing 911.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 5, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> ...the state of FL will reward you with $50/month for AAS and $100/month for a bachelors degree in anything...



Aw sweet I know people in Orlando man I'm off to Florida to get my hundred bucks and that'll pay for my couch lifestyle, heck, might even have something left over for bus fare to get to the beach and party


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 5, 2010)

It is not a lot but at least it is something and it is trying to recognize the importance of obtaining a higher education.

If anyone here would not like an extra $600 a year, please say so now...


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 5, 2010)

We don't have degree incentive, but the differentials are awesome here. The vacation is sweet too.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 5, 2010)

MedicSqrl said:


> We don't have degree incentive, but the differentials are awesome here. The vacation is sweet too.



It is provided through the state...I live in Florida.


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 5, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> It is provided through the state...I live in Florida.



I live in FL also for the time being.


----------



## CFLA (Jan 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if the quality of Seminole Colleges program has got any better, in reference to ride alongs with the FD?

I've completed all my pre req's for a degree and now jut have to choose between Seminole College and Valencia College for EMT-B and Paramedic.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Traumjunk (Jan 8, 2012)

I went to Brevard Community College in 98.  Tough program back then, where they made you learn or you fail.  Unfortunately, a lot of programs are passing people just to raise the numbers.


----------



## CFLA (Jan 8, 2012)

Traumjunk said:


> I went to Brevard Community College in 98.  Tough program back then, where they made you learn or you fail.  Unfortunately, a lot of programs are passing people just to raise the numbers.



I would really enjoy attending Brevard CC's program, but with me working in Kissimmee and living in extreme east Orlando, it would be tough


----------



## Andes101 (Jan 8, 2012)

Heard broward college has a amazing program


----------



## Traumjunk (Jan 8, 2012)

If you live in extreme east orlando, the cocoa campus off clearlake in cocoa would be about the same to the valencia east campus, minus the traffic


----------



## Pavehawk (Jan 14, 2012)

*Daytona State has great EMS program*

Daytona State has a great program for Fire and EMS. Their first time pass rate for the state paramedic exams is one of the highest. The EMT program is also quite good. You can get certificates or go for the degree.


----------

